

Ask HN: Review my app - LeagueSmart.com - riso

Hey everyone,<p>I recently pushed out a lot of updates to my LeagueSmart web app, as well as started charging leagues for upcoming seasons.  I am not sure how many people here are league organizers, but I would still really appreciate any feedback from you guys (the more brutally honest the better).<p>http://leaguesmart.com<p>http://demo.leaguesmart.com<p>http://demo.leaguesmart.com/teams/1<p>Thanks
======
bpick
Looks decent, though obviously it puts the onus on whoever is doing the score-
keeping to get notes and stats the the coach who would then put them up there.

What would be incredibly cool is if you created player accounts (for free)
where they could sign in, look at their schedule and their stats.

Then the players who want accounts/stats would jump all over their coach to
make sure he signed up.

The league view could use a redesign but overall I'd say this was a beyond
decent app. Way to go!

~~~
chrisolsen
Right now players can be added to be able to do exactly what you said. Once
team captains have been assigned to the teams they are able to add as many
players as they choose.

In the demo.leaguesmart.com account if you check out the "Frogs" team, you
will be able to see a list of players and their season stats.

demo.leaguesmart.com/teams/1

I have "redesign" on the list of things to do, although the design side of
things has never been my strength.

BTW I had to create a new account since I have the noprocrast setting turned
on my other account

------
Vindexus
Really well laid and easy to understand. Your landing page was great for
showing me exactly what it was and what the features were.

One bit of confusion was the "View Demo" link on the Pricing. Because it said
"View" AND had a picture of a TV next to it, I was expecting a view to pop. I
got confused and actually clicked it a couple of times before I realized a
demo was being show for me to use. Suggestion: change text to "Try Live Demo"
or "Try the Demo" or "Try Demo" and maybe change the icon. Mouse cursor?

I see you have an FAQ page, awesome. May I humbly suggest you use my
<http://breezyfaq.com> app to power it? It has some really nice features.

Anyway, great stuff. I wonder if you could easily branch into video game
leagues? Those are notorious for being unorganized.

~~~
riso
Thanks for the comments.

\- I will definitely put the "View Demo" confusion on my todo list.

\- Never even though of video games. Are there leagues out there for that? (I
don't play video games that often)

\- I will take a look at your site. My faq's are pretty static right now, but
that could definitely change.

Thanks again.

~~~
Vindexus
Oh yeah, there's a huge amount of video game leagues. A lot of even make
decent profit.

I'm not sure if it's a market you want to try to tap into right away,
especially if you aren't a gamer. Probably best to focus on sports and then
maybe start looking into video games later.

------
ddemchuk
Just some design points:

The right side of your screenshot on the homepage has a sheer edge, kind of
awkward because you show the left edge in the browser. Probably should balance
that out because I thought the image was cut off.

If I wasn't paying attention I would try and login to check my Basecamp
projects when landing on your site...I know they have an attractive minimalist
style, but just be careful...

~~~
andymism
I second that on the 37Signals influence. I was actually confused at first and
thought I had some how landed on the Highrise site at first--they're
remarkably similar.

~~~
chrisolsen
I think the green signup button makes things look very alike. I have made some
changes to the similarities in that respect.

